# Another Addiction of mine......(PIC HEAVY)



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 27, 2011)

Not only have I found myself suffering from CAD lately, but I have a previous addiction I would like to share with you. I have been a fly tyer/ fly fishoholic for a while now. 

Here is some of my work....


----------



## gink595 (Nov 27, 2011)

Very cool! As a boy my dad showed me how to fly fish...or the basics at least. He was born and raised in North West Wyoming where fly fishing is king. The first time I used a normal rod and reel I really didn't know what to do with it I haven't fly fished in a long time but would enjoy doing some someday soon.


----------



## superjunior (Nov 28, 2011)

Awesome work (flies and pics)! I don't fly fish but do a lot of steelhead fishing. I've been tying my own jigs for a while now, real simmilar to flies but with a weighted bead at the head. 
What kind of camera did you use and did you use a tripod?


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow. Thats beautiful! I'll shoot ya some rep tomorrow.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 28, 2011)

superjunior said:


> Awesome work (flies and pics)! I don't fly fish but do a lot of steelhead fishing. I've been tying my own jigs for a while now, real simmilar to flies but with a weighted bead at the head.
> What kind of camera did you use and did you use a tripod?



Thanks......hit ya with some rep.

Canon SX120IS
No tripod
100 ISO
-2/3 Exp
1/60 - 1/100 Shutter speed

Very steady trigger finger :msp_biggrin:

Got any pics of the flies/jigs you normally tie? The 3rd pic down is a pattern I designed for Lake Ontario/Lake Erie Tributary Steelhead. Pattern is called "Coal Miners Daughter".


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 28, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Wow. Thats beautiful! I'll shoot ya some rep tomorrow.



Thanks MacLaren.....sent some your way


----------



## k5alive (Nov 28, 2011)

B E A UTIFUL flys you got there man 

rep on the way

how much to send some of thoes to sunny fl?


----------



## superjunior (Nov 28, 2011)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Thanks......hit ya with some rep.
> 
> Canon SX120IS
> No tripod
> ...



Not sure what "some rep" means?

I got the same camera, but I doubt the same steady trigger finger. I'll try to get a few pics, I am proud of my jigs..  I'm often up in your neck of the woods for the salmon, got plenty of steelies around here but no salmon. That coal miners daughter looks pretty deadly for trout!


----------



## superjunior (Nov 28, 2011)

here's a few, not sure how to download multiple pics so I gotta do em one at a time. Not nearly as pretty or detailed as yours but I like tying them and the trout sure seem to like em :msp_biggrin:


----------



## superjunior (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## superjunior (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## superjunior (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## superjunior (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 28, 2011)

Thats some great stuff you have there superjunior. I really like the jig in pic #2. I might tie a few for myself. 
If you really wanna make those jigs look "buggy", take a piece of velcro (hook side) and brush it across your dubbed bodies before or after you palmer the hackle. It will create a more translucent effect underwater.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Nov 28, 2011)

k5alive said:


> B E A UTIFUL flys you got there man
> 
> rep on the way
> 
> how much to send some of thoes to sunny fl?



Give me a list of what youre interested in, patterns, sizes & quanities and I'll see what I can do for ya!
I ship flies to Sweden and Great Britain...etc... usually only cost around $5-$6 to ship via USPS believe it or notopcorn:


----------



## superjunior (Nov 28, 2011)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Thats some great stuff you have there superjunior. I really like the jig in pic #2. I might tie a few for myself.
> If you really wanna make those jigs look "buggy", take a piece of velcro (hook side) and brush it across your dubbed bodies before or after you palmer the hackle. It will create a more translucent effect underwater.



cool man, thanks


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 1, 2011)

Here are a few more from tonite..

Dinner Bell





BH Copper Hare





Alan Bithell PT





Pheasant Tail


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## garrettcjp (Dec 30, 2011)

Very nice fly tying and great photo's but where are the pics of the trout or some steelheads?

View attachment 214317


----------



## Ironworker (Jan 2, 2012)

I too have an addiction to Fur, Feathers, and Steel


----------



## Ironworker (Jan 2, 2012)

More eye candy
Small Stream, Wild Trout Flies

























Love Hiking small streams


----------

